# Mistake sort of works out



## davewaz (Jun 22, 2011)

So I clearly f'd up my pee and had a refermentation that lasted into the bottle. 5 of my 30 bottles have popped. On saturday we drank a bottle and it's a lemon sparkling wine and it's fantastic!!! Our new goal is to plow them as fast as possible before they chuck their corks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 22, 2011)

Dave I also thought this would be a perfect wine to put on tap and make a bubbly out of it.


----------



## Arne (Jun 22, 2011)

Get em in the refrigerator and keep em cold. You will have a better chance of saving em all as the cold will slow the ferment waaay down.


----------



## lloyd (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave, I just bottled my sp after keging under co2 Took it over to a friends house on a Dinner invite and it was a hit. Refreshing ice cold and bubbly. They want the recipe.


----------



## davewaz (Jun 23, 2011)

Good idea Arne, I'll try that. I gave most of my bottles out today as gifts and told everyone to drink them this weekend. It's funny how popular you seem at work, when you giving away free booze.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Lloyd, how long did you have it in the keg to get it bubbly before bottling. How long do you think we would be safe after bottling before the corks blew out? 3 days a week?


----------

